

The ground-breakingly new PayPal logo - benhoyt
http://www.paypal.com/newlogobuttons

======
Mistone
kinda lame if you ask me, wonder what prompted them to change their well
recognized logo for a boring rendition like this>

~~~
vlad
Maybe PayPal tried to get the opinion of the designer of the previous logo,
but he was too busy finalizing his company's 1.65 billion dollar sale to
Google.

